# Pixies photo thread



## ItsMe (Dec 9, 2011)

I have had the hardest time naming my hedgehog! I have finally decided to name her Pixie. She is just the sweetest thing! She must love her Carolina bucket wheel because I have to clean it everyday and noticed some raw paw. We have been giving her foot baths for the past two days so the poo doesn't infect her little feet. After her foot bath today I held her for a long time and she let me trim her front and back toe nails. I was even able to rub her little belly! I am so happy pixie is really coming out of her shell! I will be posting picture soon!


----------



## ItsMe (Dec 9, 2011)

Pictures taken with my phone!


----------



## SaltAndExtraPepper (Mar 4, 2011)

What a pretty little girl! I think Pixie is an adorable name! Those photos are marvelous, please keep them coming! It's good to hear little Pixie is being tended to hand and foot :lol: Literally!


----------



## ItsMe (Dec 9, 2011)

Here is my update! Pixie has a new cage set up and I did it all by myself!


































I am so proud! I got a sewing machine and started sewing her liners double thick! I also made a fleece cover for her giant igloo!! It is my first one and I have to come up with a better pattern for my next ones!!!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Nice setup and igloo cover!  And love that stunning little hog hiding under the wheel! :lol:


----------



## ItsMe (Dec 9, 2011)

I dont know if I ever had a chance to tell you Larry but, Pixie LOVES her bucket wheel!!! She is on it everynight!!! You do such a great job with them!!! My friends mom who has pixies brother and I ordered her the other bucket wheel says her Toby loves his too!!! Thank you again and let me know if you get any other awsome sparkley colors in!!!


----------



## ashh51191 (Dec 23, 2011)

ItsMe said:


> Here is my update! Pixie has a new cage set up and I did it all by myself!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Ohhhhhhhhhh Little hedgie nose peeking out!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ItsMe (Dec 9, 2011)

I got the water bottle from petco buti have seen it at petsmart. I got it in the reptile area! It is perfect! I'm a dental hygienist so there will be no chipped hedgie teeth here!


----------



## ItsMe (Dec 9, 2011)

Here are some new pictures of pixie!


----------



## AngelicDarkness (Feb 10, 2012)

She's so precious! What a little cutie! 

I LOVE your cage setup! Its amazing!


----------



## vasogoma (Feb 25, 2012)

I think Pixie is very cute, and I love the way you set up the cage. I specially loved the last photos!


----------



## ItsMe (Dec 9, 2011)

So I have another Pixie update! I took Pixie to her first vet appointment last week. I noticed her ears were dry and flaky so I was worried her needs weren't being met diet wise. The Vet was fabulous!!! She informed me that the cat food I was feeding her was fine and she was of healthy weight! She wanted me to try to feed her more fruits and veggies and to switch up the insect protein as often as possible. The vet did find what was causing the dry flaky ears though.... poor Pixie has a fungal infection? The vet turned the light off and shined a black light and the hedgehogs ears and nose lite up white! We special ordered her medication which I have to give her orally everyday :shock: ! She is doing great with it "strawberry flavor!" I also have to dab chlrohexidine on her ears daily as well. She is such a trooper! We also give Pixie her first crickets today! When I was at JoAnn fabrics I was in the clearance area and saw a cute plush hedgie for $0.97 I grabbed it and put it in her cage on top of her igloo I didn't put it in her reach because of the plastic eye "I didn't think it was Hedgehog safe" I introduced them in today under supervision and I thought it was a cute picture! Well here are the pictures and video!!!  































































These last two are videos! Go ahead and click!


----------



## AngelicDarkness (Feb 10, 2012)

I love Pixie's liner, and then that toy hedgie is super cute! Good find  

Get well soon Pixie! Glad the vet was able to provide such great care


----------



## alyssinreality (Jan 18, 2012)

That's one I've never heard before about dry/flaky ears. People usually say it is a sign of mites. I hope more people read that so they can know that they should test for the fungal infection too instead of just mites!

Thank you for the valuable information. 

Also, pixie is adorable.


----------



## ItsMe (Dec 9, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your cage setup compliments! I really enjoyed setting it up! Thanks for all the well wishes for miss Pixie! I realized she loves to dig and burrow so I have to design a digging burrowing area in the cage! Does anyone have any tips or suggestions? :mrgreen:


----------



## Melanie (Jan 2, 2012)

Great pictures! I want to make that exact cage! It is perfect. And since my Biscuit has her own room I have all kinds of room for a huge one. My husband and I have been calling around with no luck so far trying to find coroplast. We will call sign shops today. Any advice on bow you did yours or where you got the stuff to make it?

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## GoodandPlenty (Feb 4, 2012)

Sign shops will have the Coroplast. Where you go makes a difference. The first place here in town wanted $50 for a white, 4mm, 4' x 8' sheet. The next place that I went to quoted $25 for the same specs. (Colors were a modest amount more at both places.) Also, they were a lot nicer at the second place, so I asked about cutting and scoring. They would make cuts for $2.50 each. They don't have experience in scoring, so as to make boxes, so offered cuts only. (Or full length scores.) They didn't want to be responsible for making a box.

I'm sure that it's easy once you have the know-how and the right tools, but I had a horrible, horrible time making my first box! At least I was smart enough to start by making a small box.

Some people glue the box corners. I'm glad that I didn't. I bought a roll of heavy duty, clear packing tape and am very pleased with how that worked out.

(You'll probably need at least one score or cut to fit a sheet in your car.)


----------



## Melanie (Jan 2, 2012)

Thank you so much! And I just LOVE the picture of your Pixie face to face with the stuffed hedgie!! Too darn cute!

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## ItsMe (Dec 9, 2011)

I got the grid shelving from bed bath and beyond, I had to buy two packages because I wanted the cage to be elevated off the ground and to have storage underneath ($20x2). I went to a sign store (Signs Now) mine happens to be in Gurnee Illinois. They were fabulous!!! I gave him the dimensions from the C&C website (how to section) and he cut it and everything! All I had to do when I got home was tape the sides! They charged me $18 for the chloroplast. My cage is two grid squares by three grid squares. I would recommend getting zip ties to reinforce the connecting joints. I was worried it would be expensive and hard to find the material too but it turned out to be super easy! I feel like I made an awsome custom cage for Pixie for around $60 when I payed well over $200 for the ferret nation cage (when I had ferrets) and that wasn't as spacious or as easy to clean. If you can find the materials I think it is super easy and totally worth it! Good luck!


----------



## Melanie (Jan 2, 2012)

Awesome! Cant wait to get started this weekend. I myself am pretty useless when it comes to this stuff but my husband can do anything with instructions. We are probably making 2 at once because of our baby skinny pigs coming in a month or 2, the other one for my baby girl Biscuit who is currently living in 2 plastic tubs connected by a pvc pipe. Both with the storage underneath so it will be quite the project and expense I guess. I will post pictures when finished. The only difference will be we wont have a light or che on the cage because the whole room is heated and I use the overhead light on a schedule, on from 7am to 8pm. The space heater keeps the room at 78°. That's ok right? I mean to have a c & c cage and just have the room heated and not use a che?

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------

